# Ginger beer bottle??



## reallyrs (Nov 21, 2009)

I was looking at antique/ junk stores for a gift for my father, and spotted a crockery type bottle with a stamp that says Macyntire/ Liverpool... I think it is a ginger beer bottle, Does anyone know when they stopped making these? I am going to go back and buy it tomorrow, and will post up a picture. What little i could find looking online makes me think it is from late 1800's, but am just wondering if that is at all accurate?
  Thanks


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok here are some pictures, I spent 15 dollars on these four bottles/ jars... The big blue one I need to find/ make a top for, it will make a cool "Nug Jar" for one of my friends, the red one I bought because, well, because it will add a splash of more color, the weird J&Y bottle  says made in Japan, so can't be too old, but I liked all the little bubbles... But the one I am really curious about is this crockery bottle with the          J. Macintyre&Co/ Liverpool stamp. I think it is a Ginger beer bottle, maybe kind of old, but figured someone on here would probably be able to tell me more?

 http://s850.photobucket.com/albums/ab64/looketdis/junk/


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2009)

I would say that is indeed a ginger beer, and it could be from late 1800's to around 1920.. the design of them remained standard for quite a while.. you did OK on that transaction.. I find it difficult to spend less than 15 on an undamaged ginger beer...
 ..BTW, if your friend needs a nug jar that big, I want to be friends with him too..[8D]


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

The more I look at this blue jar, the cooler I think it is. I cant see any seams or anything on it, and the lip is kind of wavy. It almost looks like it was made on a potters wheel or something, is that possible? The bottom is a series of concentric rings. Would something like this not have been made in a mold? 
     Plus, I think I just figured out how to embed a photo.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, it was not free-blown.. perhaps a "turn mold" would explain the rings.. I think you can safely dismiss the potter's wheel theory, but I think that's funny! []
 ..is it ground for a stopper?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2009)

> http://www.thepotteries.org/mark/m/macintyre.html


 
 Thanks, Tim, for putting up this link. That's the kinda site I appreciate.


```
Plus, I think I just figured out how to embed a photo.
```
 
 Hey Coastal Guy, I think you did. Will'ya put up photos of that MacIntyre & Co bottle? I think you'll get better eyeballing that way.


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

It looks like it had a stopper at one time, the glass is worn down, I'll just take a picture. I'll need to measure the top, but here is a rough idea... Any chance anyone has a lid that will fit this behemoth?


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

another...


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

This will be a medicine jar when i'm through with it!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the bill is 6 1/8" across


----------



## sweetrelease (Nov 22, 2009)

the jar is not old!! it was made south of the border about last week! sorry[8|]~matt


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is the ginger...


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is the stamp


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi

 That's not a ginger beer.  It's a bottle made at Melling, near Liverpool, England between 1881 and 1889 specifically for the export of Scottish and English beer/ale to the US.  Vast quantities were exported this way and bottles by this and other British potteries, most of them Scottish, turn up in the US, although I've noticed that the Macintyre bottles tend to appear more in the west.  Liverpool was the main British port for the export of beer to the US. All would have had British labels but few of these survive and I've noticed that many of you assume that these bottles are gingers. Some of the bottles were reused in the US.  I'm desperate to acquire a Macintyre bottle complete with label as I'm researching the history of Macintyre and his pottery.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome Jarvis,
 I always appreciate those who do the footwork of research. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello reallyrs;  No the lip was not turned and formed on a potters wheel!  It to would suspect the age factor - and without a hands on situation - it is an impossible solution.  If there is no pontil on the bottom then the lip was formed by holding the hot glass in some sort of a snap case (old) or a slow rotating cup holder (modern).  You got a nice window piece anyway!!  It no doubt was for med use or leach keeping as a jar.   Red Matthews


----------

